# Swine flu - The latest pandemic



## Kronpox (Apr 25, 2009)

Swine flu outbreak international 'public health emergency': WHO

A new magical breed of flu that is a mix of swine, avian, and human flu, randomly popping up in dense cities, causing death and with no cure in sight? Personally, I call bullshit. Nobody has been able to provide any kind of explanation for how this flu bred, why it's only affecting healthy young people, or why everyone's stumped on a cure for it. Half of me thinks it's government conspiracy theory kill-off-80%-of-the-world's-population-in-the-name-of-saving-the-other-20% stuff, the other half thinks it's the goddamn ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE. That's right, I'm going out and stocking up on the essentials, chainsaws, crowbars, lawnmowers, let's do this.

Or, you know, it could just be a natural virus with no malicious intent behind it. but that's not as fun.


----------



## AySay (Apr 25, 2009)

you know, it doesn't have the same ring to it as bird flu... I mean, it sounds really dweeby. "Yo man, I got swine flu, I can't come over and jam!" sounds funny, they should change the name to something more ominous like suidae morir (pig death i think)
Anyway I feel bad for the people who died/are affected, but humanity is long overdue for a...for lack of a better term...spring cleaning


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 25, 2009)

AySay said:


> humanity is long overdue for a...for lack of a better term...spring cleaning



I agree, but I don't think it's fair for the such cleaning to be brought on by some guy sitting in a lab putting flu viruses together and unleashing them (which is the growing concern about how this flu started). This could be a completely mundane issue which will be resolved in a week, but it's much more fun to think that someone's hatching some sinister scheme.

I think 'swine flu' sounds much harder than 'bird flu' or 'avian flu' but that's just me. If I could name it I'd call it We're All Fucked Flu.


----------



## AySay (Apr 25, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> I agree, but I don't think it's fair for the such cleaning to be brought on by some guy sitting in a lab putting flu viruses together and unleashing them (which is the growing concern about how this flu started).



Hey, maybe it'll be like mission impossible 2 and the chimera virus, and a tom cruise will save us in the nick of time...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2009)

Or if you want a fictional analogy, maybe it will be like The Stand and we're all fucked....



Kronpox said:


> I agree, but I don't think it's fair for the such cleaning to be brought on by some guy sitting in a lab putting flu viruses together and unleashing them (which is the growing concern about how this flu started). This could be a completely mundane issue which will be resolved in a week, but it's much more fun to think that someone's hatching some sinister scheme.
> 
> I think 'swine flu' sounds much harder than 'bird flu' or 'avian flu' but that's just me. If I could name it I'd call it We're All Fucked Flu.



Proper fucked


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> I agree, but I don't think it's fair for the such cleaning to be brought on by some guy sitting in a lab putting flu viruses together and unleashing them (which is the growing concern about how this flu started). This could be a completely mundane issue which will be resolved in a week, but it's much more fun to think that someone's hatching some sinister scheme.
> 
> I think 'swine flu' sounds much harder than 'bird flu' or 'avian flu' but that's just me. If I could name it I'd call it We're All Fucked Flu.



The suggestion is that this fucking thing started due to either a pig or person becoming infected with both avian and swine flu, leading to cells being infected with both viruses and creating a hybrid which can infect humans, which is how most viruses like this appear; they don't come out of nothing, so it's usually a combination of a human and animal virus or two animal viruses in an infected host.

That said, why not go the whole way and call it "Captain Trips"?


----------



## Dan (Apr 26, 2009)

did someone say fear mongering?

US government doing something bad and they unleash this to divert attention?

i think so


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2009)

AySay said:


> Anyway I feel bad for the people who died/are affected, but humanity is long overdue for a...for lack of a better term...spring cleaning



True, in the next 20 years or so things are going to get very difficult unless our population is levelled out. Still, a big deal was made about bird flu and wtf happened to that? This swine flu is probably nothing, its the rage virus we have to worry about.


----------



## S-O (Apr 26, 2009)

Good thing I bought the Zombie Survival Guide!

It has prepared me for what these flu's really are.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> True, in the next 20 years or so things are going to get very difficult unless our population is levelled out. Still, a big deal was made about bird flu and wtf happened to that? This swine flu is probably nothing, its the rage virus we have to worry about.



D:

I need to get the new movie and start plotting my survival


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 27, 2009)

It was Wesker who released the swine flu virus in Mexico... scary...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm getting the vaccine today...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 27, 2009)

Azyiu said:


> It was Wesker who released the swine flu virus in Mexico... scary...



but I killed him in the volcano...

or did I?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> but I killed him in the volcano...
> 
> or did I?


Ok, back to resident evil 5... preparing for Uroboros


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 27, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm getting the vaccine today...



The tin-foil-hat-wearing nutjob inside me recommends against that. If this is a FEMA operation and the whole thing has been orchestrated, then it's designed to have the masses lined up around the block for the miracle vaccine that will protect them and make them feel safe, and that's when shit really goes wrong. It's happened before with other epidemics, wherein perfectly normal healthy people would get a vaccine just to be 'safe' and end up with the virus. Maybe I'm too skeptical, but I'm going to die on a hospital bed before I let anyone pump me full of god-knows-what.

besides I'm going to be up north training for the zombie outbreak that's sure to follow, killing anyone that comes within disease-spreading distance of my lair


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 27, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> I'm going to be up north training for the zombie outbreak



Right on!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 27, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> The tin-foil-hat-wearing nutjob inside me recommends against that. If this is a FEMA operation and the whole thing has been orchestrated, then it's designed to have the masses lined up around the block for the miracle vaccine that will protect them and make them feel safe, and that's when shit really goes wrong. It's happened before with other epidemics, wherein perfectly normal healthy people would get a vaccine just to be 'safe' and end up with the virus. Maybe I'm too skeptical, but I'm going to die on a hospital bed before I let anyone pump me full of god-knows-what.
> 
> besides I'm going to be up north training for the zombie outbreak that's sure to follow, killing anyone that comes within disease-spreading distance of my lair



Is it just me or did it get stupider in here? 

Do you have _*ANY*_ proof whatsoever?


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 27, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Is it just me or did it get stupider in here?
> 
> Do you have _*ANY*_ proof whatsoever?



Not off the top of my head, I've just read and heard about things like this over time. Check this video and go from there and you'll see what the deal is about

I don't totally believe that it's true and it's not just tinfoil mumbojumbo, but I believe it enough to refuse the vaccine


----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 27, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> I'm going out and stocking up on the essentials, chainsaws, crowbars, lawnmowers, let's do this.


 
Gordon Freeman is proof that the ONLY thing you need is a crowbar


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 27, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> Not off the top of my head, I've just read and heard about things like this over time. Check this video and go from there and you'll see what the deal is about
> 
> I don't totally believe that it's true and it's not just tinfoil mumbojumbo, but I believe it enough to refuse the vaccine



"Malformed video ID"

I've taken countless vaccines and my mother is a medical professional who saves lives every single day by giving people vaccines and doing countless other things, so I find it very hard to believe that it is a conspiracy...



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> The suggestion is that this fucking thing started due to either a pig or person becoming infected with both avian and swine flu, leading to cells being infected with both viruses and creating a hybrid which can infect humans, which is how most viruses like this appear; they don't come out of nothing, so it's usually a combination of a human and animal virus or two animal viruses in an infected host.
> 
> That said, why not go the whole way and call it "Captain Trips"?



This. 

Fools have been saying that bird flu was the end of the world and it was a government conspiracy blah blah blah.

Ever hear of the flu epidemic that killed millions after the first world war? Was that some sort of conspiracy too?


----------



## arktan (Apr 27, 2009)

So far as i know there is no vaccine that works. At least not yet.

And the conpiracy parts are always entertaining.  I don't believe them but i understand why people do...

...ever heard of SARS again?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 27, 2009)

arktan said:


> So far as i know there is no vaccine that works. At least not yet.
> 
> And the conpiracy parts are always entertaining.  I don't believe them but i understand why people do...
> 
> ...ever heard of SARS again?



I dunno. We were watching the news and my mam just turns to me and says "want the vaccine?" and I just said "yeah, I guess".


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 27, 2009)

My bad on the video, I tried to take some tags out and I chopped off too much. here: 

I'm not here to start a debate about conspiracy nutjobs vs. mass majority, I know how I feel on this topic and if you want to go get the vaccine then by all means. If you want to get into it I can, if you just want to say 'lol yeah im sure thats exactly wats going on' then lets just march back to the original topic


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2009)

^ Murderers.


----------



## liamh (Apr 27, 2009)

Tiger said:


> ^ Murderers.


When I look at those pigs, I get instantly infuriated.
They're so stupid looking, it makes me mad.


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 27, 2009)

saw this about a month ago
plus there were all those reports of the avian flu "vaccination" that was causing massive outbreaks.

Mexico starts criticizing the U.S. government, all of a sudden, avian flu viruses start coming through everywhere. People have been talking about this since the fall, and all of a sudden it makes main stream news with a series threat.


interesting stuff, i wish i had some answers. I'm not taking a vaccine either. regardless of whether it is a full blown conspiracy or natural coincidence, the US government is going to take full advantage of it, whether it be civil liberties, forced vaccinations, quarantines, or martial law.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2009)

Anytime any kind of freaky shit happens, it's the US Govt's fault. Right.

Seems people forget all too easy that when mother nature is on the rag, she do things that make the US Govt look like nothing in comparison.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 27, 2009)

We're all gonna turn into dirty swines


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 27, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Anytime any kind of freaky shit happens, it's the US Govt's fault. Right.
> 
> Seems people forget all too easy that when mother nature is on the rag, she do things that make the US Govt look like nothing in comparison.



yeah, mother nature distributed avian bird flu in form of vaccination. 

I'm not naive. i have no idea what the truth is. However, I'm not ruling possibilities out.

It just concerns me that as they are moving to end guns right, end free internet, there are terror warnings in NYC, the new census system, the fact that FEMA camps and mass empty graves reports have been pouring in. Its just interesting, and scary.

I do read into some conspiracy things, and i don't believe most of them. But some of them are better reported, better sourced, and better documented then mainstream news!

Lots of independent doctors and virologists are saying that it seems man made.
According to a source known to former NSA official Wayne Madsen, &#8220;A top scientist for the United Nations, who has examined the outbreak of the deadly Ebola virus in Africa, as well as HIV/AIDS victims, concluded that H1N1 possesses certain transmission &#8220;vectors&#8221; that suggest that the new flu strain has been genetically-manufactured as a military biological warfare weapon.


I just want some god damn answers. Something that explains everything, unlike mother nature


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

This thread is more suited for abovetopsecret.com

And, I can be a tinfoil hat wearing nutjob, but seriously, need facts, need evidence. Not merely fear and speculation.

Would I be surprised if it was a man-made virus? No.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 27, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> yeah, mother nature distributed avian bird flu in form of vaccination.



Wat?



Has this thread just turned into tinfoil hat central or what? People need to learn the difference between correlation and causation...



Zepp88 said:


> This thread is more suited for abovetopsecret.com
> 
> And, I can be a tinfoil hat wearing nutjob, but seriously, need facts, need evidence. Not merely fear and speculation.
> 
> Would I be surprised if it was a man-made virus? No.



But it's clearly not weaponised or we'd all be dead by now. Seriously guys, cut the crap. If the bad guys were trying to kill us with biological weaponry they'd use some goddamn small pox, not this flu bullshit.


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 27, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The strand in the U.S. is relatively mild. Apparently there are several different strands, some more deadly then others.

Honestly, i think we have to wait, and in a week or so we will know


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 27, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Has this thread just turned into tinfoil hat central or what?



Again, this is a discussion, not you telling us how it is. You don't need to believe it, but before you try to shut us down, try taking your own advice and trying to find some facts or evidence before you just declare that the government is always right and its citizens are always wrong and anyone who suggests otherwise is a nutjob.

This thread doesn't need to become a war of speculation. If you want to discuss we'll discuss, if you want to call us retarded for thinking a little deeper then can we please just go back to talking about swine flu?


----------



## tian (Apr 28, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> The strand in the U.S. is relatively mild. Apparently there are several different strands, some more deadly then others.


There are several different strands of swine flu, but the one that has been infecting humans is identical, or nearly so, in every case. Nobodies knows why people in Mexico seem to be sicker, but it's much more likely that it's something environmental.

I have to do a persuasive speech tomorrow for a speech class tomorrow and I was originally planning on swine flu could become a pandemic and not to underestimate it, but after just a little bit of research I realized how much bullshit that is.

This is just an isolated outbreak outbreak of a known strand of influenza that just happened to spread to a couple spots across the globe because of the ease of international travel.

Is there a possibility that swine flu will morph into some super virulent killer force? Sure, but just because there's been an outbreak of this particular strand doesn't mean it's going to happen.

People have known pigs can be breeding grounds for some nasty influenza strands for some time (pdf).

EDIT: And I'll add since I didn't see anyone else mention it, those numbers of people infected in Mexico are largely fluff.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 28, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> Again, this is a discussion, not you telling us how it is. You don't need to believe it, but before you try to shut us down, try taking your own advice and trying to find some facts or evidence before you just declare that the government is always right and its citizens are always wrong and anyone who suggests otherwise is a nutjob.
> 
> This thread doesn't need to become a war of speculation. If you want to discuss we'll discuss, if you want to call us retarded for thinking a little deeper then can we please just go back to talking about swine flu?



Oh god... Look, I really don't care what you believe in but this is starting to sound like the 2012 threads we had a while back. It's just so foolish it's incredible. I'm not trying to "shut you down" because I'm not "the man", but when you say something absurd I'm going to have to call you out on it.

The doctor in England who said that the MMR vaccine causes Autism has been disproved and fired as he falsified his research. The media then took his story and ran with it which caused an outcry among the uniformed public.
The research that 'disproves MMR jab link to autism' | Mail Online

That guy in your video sounds like a total nutjob. Absolutely EVERYONE in my age group got MMR vaccines and I only know ONE mildly autistic guy (and even then I'm not even sure if he is Autistic). I don't know any others. How many do you know? Apparently you guys have an Autism epidemic, if that video is to be believed.

As I said earlier, people can't seem to tell the difference between correlation and causation. Just because some babies who got one or more vaccines after birth got Autism, doesn't mean that the Autism was caused by the vaccine.

Oh, and I know governments are gigantic pricks, but they're not trying to kill us because how else do they get tax money...


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 28, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh god... Look, I really don't care what you believe in but this is starting to sound like the 2012 threads we had a while back. It's just so foolish it's incredible. I'm not trying to "shut you down" because I'm not "the man", but when you say something absurd I'm going to have to call you out on it.
> 
> The doctor in England who said that the MMR vaccine causes Autism has been disproved and fired as he falsified his research. The media then took his story and ran with it which caused an outcry among the uniformed public.
> The research that 'disproves MMR jab link to autism' | Mail Online
> ...



I've always thought increase in autism had alot to do with all the chemicals we consume on a daily basis now via foods, creams, sun tan oil, makeup ect. All that together just doesn't seem healthy.

Also, its interesting that mainstream media is talking about tamiflu, which is the thing that caused all those deaths in 1976 during the swine flu scare (i think it was tamiflu).


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 28, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> I've always thought increase in autism had alot to do with all the chemicals we consume on a daily basis now via foods, creams, sun tan oil, makeup ect. All that together just doesn't seem healthy.
> 
> Also, its interesting that mainstream media is talking about tamiflu, which is the thing that caused all those deaths in 1976 during the swine flu scare (i think it was tamiflu).



Well, then. America has a much worse record for the amount of chemicals in it's consumed food so there's an alternative hypothesis as to why Autism is "rampant" in America today.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 28, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> The strand in the U.S. is relatively mild. Apparently there are several different strands, some more deadly then others.
> 
> Honestly, i think we have to wait, and in a week or so we will know



 There are several strains and the problem is the way they interact with the cells of a host. If it were to mutate in one way or another it can become much worse quickly. 



ZeroSignal said:


> But it's clearly not weaponised or we'd all be dead by now. Seriously guys, cut the crap. If the bad guys were trying to kill us with biological weaponry they'd use some goddamn small pox, not this flu bullshit.



Also this. Anyone read The Killer in the Freezer?


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 28, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Well, then. America has a much worse record for the amount of chemicals in it's consumed food so there's an alternative hypothesis as to why Autism is "rampant" in America today.



yup. there is an average of over 200 pesticides in any given hamburger


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear Swine Flu,

Hi there! I see you're reveling in your newfound celebrity today. You even rate a Pandemic Level Four with the World Health Organization. That's some pretty hot shit right there. I just want to advise you not to get too comfy up there in the spotlight. You might want to check out your friends SARS and Avian Flu. They were hot shit back in the day too, and look at them now. Folks can't even spell SARS anymore, it's that far under the radar. Your time will come soon enough. Now get out of the news; you're blocking my view of Air Force One playing a late April Fools Joke on Manhattan.

Sincerely,
Carl!

PS - Dear Media Outlets, please wake me up when velociraptor flu makes its debut. I think I'll start paying attention then.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> yup. there is an average of over 200 pesticides in any given hamburger



My mother has her own pet theories about the use of non-stick cookware and autism.


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2009)

I've heard a few of those, actually, Dave. Also, fluoride and cancer.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Vaccinations is another popular one that gets pointed at (for eradicated diseases). 

My mom works at a special needs primary school and thinks a decent chunk of autistic kids are misdiagnosed and just have lousy parents that don't know what to do with their children. She recently told me that a parent demanded that the child be diagnosed as autistic because it wouldn't essentially sit perfectly still in it's high chair (kid was big enough to not need one, but the parent insisted) and be perfectly quiet while the family ate. It's a 3.5yr old, they fidget and make noise. She has an endless amount of stories like that of parents who are literally clueless. The other end of the spectrum is children whose parents neglect them so the child only learns that it can get attention by acting out in over the top unacceptable manners, but that's a lot more in line with ADHD than autism. 

There is definitely an increase though, her school continually is adding new classroom space.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Anytime any kind of freaky shit happens, it's the US Govt's fault. Right.
> 
> Seems people forget all too easy that when mother nature is on the rag, she do things that make the US Govt look like nothing in comparison.



Post of the year.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Heh

Reuters AlertNet - Mexico City watch thieves hide behind flu masks


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been told that 36,000 people died from garden variety flu in the USA last year alone.


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 28, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I've been told that 36,000 people died from garden variety flu in the USA last year alone.



3,600


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Dear Swine Flu,
> 
> Hi there! I see you're reveling in your newfound celebrity today. You even rate a Pandemic Level Four with the World Health Organization. That's some pretty hot shit right there. I just want to advise you not to get too comfy up there in the spotlight. You might want to check out your friends SARS and Avian Flu. They were hot shit back in the day too, and look at them now. Folks can't even spell SARS anymore, it's that far under the radar. Your time will come soon enough. Now get out of the news; you're blocking my view of Air Force One playing a late April Fools Joke on Manhattan.
> 
> ...




 You're a fucking legend.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 28, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> 3,600



Deaths from Flu - WrongDiagnosis.com


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes its on the order of 36,000, not 3600.


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 28, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yes its on the order of 36,000, not 3600.



thats crazy. i heard "thirty six hundred" on the news last night.

36,000 is crazy


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 28, 2009)

"are several strains and the problem is the way they interact with the cells of a host. If it were to mutate in one way or another it can become much worse quickly."

sorry, the quote thingies never work for me, rofl.

just curious. you know of this kind of behavior because you are a qualified scientist? or because Brad Powers on the 6 o'clock news told you? i don't mean to insult you, honestly. but I for one, cannot trust the media, or the television. it was afterall invented for entertainment purposes. :
Oh noes, i coughed. I gots manbearpig AIDSARS! we're fucked.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 28, 2009)

Chuck Norris doesn't suffer from a case of swine flu. Swine flu suffers from a case of Chuck Norris.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't suffer from a case of swine flu. Swine flu suffers from a case of Chuck Norris.


 
/thread.


----------



## Senensis (Apr 29, 2009)

The wonders of french TV : "Since the pig is at the same time close to the human and birds biologically, it's logical that this virus was able to jump species say scientists". Errr... right.

Hoh, and am I the only one who finds ironical the big freak out on this relativly small burst of a virus, when you compare it to paludism ? To bad paludism only involves poor people heh...
*
Edit : and to answer to someone wondering, a couple of pages ago, why some people like mexicans seemed more sensible to the virus than others : it's simply because different ethnic groups can show large differences in their enzyme and resistance equipment. Some examples are very well known and a reason some drugs aren't suitable for some people.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 29, 2009)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> "are several strains and the problem is the way they interact with the cells of a host. If it were to mutate in one way or another it can become much worse quickly."
> 
> sorry, the quote thingies never work for me, rofl.
> 
> ...



I have a degree in Biology and have done a lot of research in cellular interactions. I also work in the medical field, so that came from me. I have seen certain "bugs" take up antibiotics and change their structure to protect themselves in a lab and it is really interesting stuff. I am by no means an expert but I do know what I have seen.


----------



## tian (Apr 29, 2009)

Senensis said:


> The wonders of french TV : "Since the pig is at the same time close to the human and birds biologically, it's logical that this virus was able to jump species say scientists". Errr... right.
> 
> Hoh, and am I the only one who finds ironical the big freak out on this relativly small burst of a virus, when you compare it to paludism ? To bad paludism only involves poor people heh...
> *


Actually that is right (pdf): www.pork.org/PorkScience/Documents/PUBLICHEALTH&#37;20influenza.pdf


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't suffer from a case of swine flu. Swine flu suffers from a case of Chuck Norris.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been hearing a lot about how bad this Swine flu is and must say I was surprised when I looked up the news reports. With the number of deaths by flu being so high each flu season I don't really understand why this is getting so much attention at this time. I'm going to reserve judgement until a few weeks have past but at this point it looks like just another strain of flu, in the meantime I will try to eat healthy and look after myself and my family.

I must admit with all the media coverage it is interesting to watch this spread around the world and just goes to show how easily the world could be fucked over by a serious outbreak, especially one with a substantial dormant period.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 29, 2009)

Please people. Listen to the real politicians


----------



## thebhef (Apr 29, 2009)

I noticed how freaked out people were about 91 people in the US earlier tonight on CNN. It seemed like a lot of unnecessary freaking out.


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Deaths from Flu - WrongDiagnosis.com



174 per day, it's scary looking at it from that perspective.


----------



## forelander (Apr 30, 2009)

s7eve said:


> With the number of deaths by flu being so high each flu season I don't really understand why this is getting so much attention at this time.



I'd imagine that that's the very reason it's a cause for concern - a regular flu, for which we have resistance, vaccinations and treatments etc. for causes a fair few deaths every year. If a new strain (capable of fast transmission that can be lethal) pops up, for which we have none of the above, I'd guess it could take out a lot of people very quickly since we have no way to fight it.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

drawing attention away from the recession anyone?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> drawing attention away from the recession anyone?



True.


It still sucks that MICHIGAN HAS ITS FIRST case now.  

Flu sucks hugely, I never want that again, only having it twice in my life


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to get the flu almost every year when I was a kid.

So you spend a few days feeling like crap, making frequent runs (no pun intended) to the bathroom. What's the big deal? Does it suck? Yes. Will it kill _average_ people? Highly doubtful. People with various health disorders, sure -- I get that, but that's not what we're talking about, is it? 'Cause those folks are ALWAYS at heightened risk, swine flue or no swine flu...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, I was talking to my dad today (former health professional) and he says the big deal with swine flu is that nobody knows what the hell is going on or what it really is capable of and that's why they're shitting bricks about it.


----------



## liamh (Apr 30, 2009)

B*con for all!
Egypt to slaughter all pigs to prevent swine flu_English_Xinhua


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually I'm going to be cooking up some pretty soon. Btw, I thought they weren't doing the ban against them two things anymore on here? Lol.

Yeah the reasons everyone is scared is because its a new strain and it is spreading so fast.


----------



## Xaios (May 1, 2009)

Wow, some of you folks are lucky, I've had the flu 3 times in the past 6 months.


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2009)

youv been bedridden and propperly unable to function 3 times in the last 6 months for a week or more?

and when i say bedridden i dont mean 'i dont feel good im going to stay home from work and stay in bed' i mean 'im actually so fucked i cant even get out of bed to get food'

that is flu

if youv had that 3 times in the last 6 months you have my deepest sympathy


----------



## PlagueX1 (May 1, 2009)

Actually the last time I had flu I ended up accidently overdosing on Dextromethorphan and having time slow down on me. Scared the shit outta me sense I was only young and didn't know what the hell was going on. 

Stop action frame time ftw.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Wow, some of you folks are lucky, I've had the flu 3 times in the past 6 months.



[action=takes]three steps away from Xaios, and covers his mouth[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> [action=takes]three steps away from Xaios, and covers his mouth[/action]



Excuse me sir, you appear to be standing on my foot...


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)

My apologies. 

[action=backs]out of the room slowly[/action]


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> My apologies.
> 
> * backs out of the room slowly


 
*standing in the doorway

Hey, watch where you're going, Guy! 

*steps out of way


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2009)

*pushes all 3 of them back into the room and locks the door.*


----------



## omgmjgg (May 1, 2009)

Only 7 swine flu deaths, not 152, says WHO | smh.com.au


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 1, 2009)

omgmjgg said:


> Only 7 swine flu deaths, not 152, says WHO | smh.com.au



That's more of a case that there are very few places capable of testing for swine flu to WHO standards, though.


----------



## El Caco (May 1, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Wow, some of you folks are lucky, I've had the flu 3 times in the past 6 months.



I prescribe a diet of flat bread, pancakes and crackers.



Xaios said:


> Will that help?



No it's all we can fit under the door.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (May 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> drawing attention away from the recession anyone?



EXACTLY. You just hit the nail squarely on the head.

Also, I've not had a flu shot AT ALL within memory. I might have had one or two when I was too young to remember... But I get the flu every fucking year.  And I'm not a pussy about it, either. I haven't missed a day of work due to the flu in the entire time I've been working.  Pussies.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2009)

Seriously folks, take off the tinfoil hats. There are, as of today, 787 cases world wide, with only 160 in the US. There have been a grand total of 20 deaths between the US and Mexico, the two countries with the most cases. There has been 1 death in the US.

To give you an idea, using 2000 statistics (the first ones I came across), an average of 114 people are killed every day in car accidents in the US.


----------



## Origins (May 4, 2009)

This story of swine flu is so bullshit..
I´ve heard so many different versions about this crap, and finally there is only 20 people dead "supposedly" because of it. One guy just recovered from it in Italy.
Just get over it guys


----------



## Imdeathcore (Dec 2, 2009)

bullshit the swine flu does not exist is just a fake i live in mexico and 

I never knew someone who died
because the flu!!! don't believe that crap


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Dude, stop with the fucking pointless bumps.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 3, 2009)

There's not really anything wrong with a bump.. I mean, I haven't participated in this thread yet. All I have to say is that it is indeed BS, though.


----------

